# British Smoker



## SJWinter (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey, I just recently moved to the US from the UK and am trying my hand at smoking meat. I've done a little reading and a whole lot of jumping in the deep end head first. I half-way know how to not kill myself with my smoker but any and all tips are welcome.


----------



## normanaj (Feb 8, 2020)

First of all welcome.

The big question is what smoker(s) are you using?


----------



## SJWinter (Feb 8, 2020)

So, being new to this I bought an entry level electric smoker. It's by Dyna-Glo. It has a digital readout and an internal meat thermometer probe. I didnt want to invest lots while I'm learning, but I think at my level it works great.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! A investment in a remote temperature unit with dual probes is nice to have, it'll give you and accurate readout on the temp of your smoker, and the meat you are smoking, all while not have  to stand over the smoker. ThermoPro and Inkbird are popular and pretty sound quality. RAY


----------



## normanaj (Feb 8, 2020)

SJWinter said:


> So, being new to this I bought an entry level electric smoker. It's by Dyna-Glo. It has a digital readout and an internal meat thermometer probe. I didnt want to invest lots while I'm learning, but I think at my level it works great.



Much like the Masterbuilt electrics the built in temp and meat probes are not really accurate.Investing in a multi-probe thermometer like ThermoPro or Inkbird is a good idea,one probe to monitor smoker temp and the other(s) for food temp.

And like the Masterbuilt units you'll be loading wood chips at regular intervals.Investing in an AMAZEN tray or tube that burns pellets or dust can potentially give you 10+ hours of continuous smoke without having to "babysit" your smoker.

The two above investments don't cost much and greatly enhance your smoking experience.


----------



## JJS (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome from northern lower Michigan

as stated above a good multi probe thermometer will fix a ton of cooking issues. I have an inkbird 4 & 6 probe and love them.
Don’t over think it, it’s just smoked meat. Spend some time searching on here before you cook whatever it is you wanna cook and chances are you will find lol kinds of good info to keep you from throwing away food


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio. Post up some of your smokes as you go. If you have questions prior to cooking fire away in the right meat forum and you’ll get plenty of great advice.


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2020)

Welcome and Howdy from East Texas, great forum and great people.

Gary


----------



## wade (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome from the Kent in the UK. Sorry we have lost a keen smoker but It is great the the USA have gained another


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.   

I cut my teeth on a Dyna-Glo.  They will put out some good Q with a few limitations.

Happy cooking!!


----------



## SJWinter (Feb 21, 2020)

So this last week I've done brisket, tri tip, pulled pork (it failed) and smoked corn. I'll post pics shortly


----------



## SJWinter (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## SJWinter (Feb 21, 2020)

Pics


----------

